# encendido de automoviles(?)



## greco21 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hola amigos: les cuento que estoy comenzando en el tema electrico 
                      y justamente mi auto tiene problemas de encendido, no parte.

 lo unico que he podido revisar son los fusible y bateria (todo OK) pero fuera de eso no entiendo como funciona el encendido de los autos.quisiera que me aconsejen alguna web 
  que me enseñe algo de "encendido de automoviles" y si existe algun esquema electronico 
 del VOLkSWAGEN VENTO año 2000.

gracias por la ayuda.

pd: .y no crean que me quiero robar un auto jajaja., el auto es mio y quiero tratar de arreglarlo


----------



## thors (Oct 2, 2007)

mmmm

el circuito es mas o menos simple 

llave de contacto 
rele de partida 
motor de partida

ojo que tu auto necesita llave con chip original  sino olvidalo no partira  ( no sirven las copias de supermercado)


saludos


----------

